# What kind of wire should I use?



## Gregavi (Sep 22, 2009)

I'm building my dream theater in my 2 car garage that I have been planning for 6 years or so. I have a Earthquake Cinenova 5 channel (300 Watts/Ch) and Klipsch La Scalas as the main front speakers Klipsch Heresy as center and haven't decided yet on the rear yet. I'm running wire from my equipment closet to the speaker locations in the wall and over joists etc. I have many, many feet of 12 & 14 ga. wire that I have accumulated over the years that I planned on using for this. I started reading about in-wall rated speaker wire and that put a halt to my using what I have, at least temporarily. What if I run electrical conduit to the various locations? I’m assuming that would be OK. What is the “hazard” or downside of using what I have in-wall? If I don't use what I have, what would be the best thing to use? Thanks in advance.


----------



## Wayne A. Pflughaupt (Apr 13, 2006)

What I’ve always heard is that the insulation on regular speaker wire burns easily and in the case of a fire, could “wick” the flame faster to new areas. Also, if the insurance company found that improper wiring was used, they may use it as a basis to deny a claim.

As to using conduit, I’m sure that would be fine, but you have to ask yourself if the expense and hassle (read extra labor) would be worth it. If not cheaper, it would certainly be easier to just get the proper CL-2 or -3 rated wire. Maybe you could sell your other wire on eBay.

Regards,
Wayne


----------



## eugovector (Sep 4, 2006)

Ditto. Get the CL-2 and save yourself potential headaches. Monoprice should get you what you need for under $100.


----------

